

Half-million TSA protest letters on their way - miles
http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=229145

======
Natsu
I like the idea in general, but I have reservations about the way they're
trying to sell it to people.

Then again, maybe the politicos would take it more seriously if they knew that
each person to send one of those was serious enough to spend $30? It's my
understanding that they generally use the time & effort spent by a constituent
to gauge how serious the person is and how strong the support is.

